
Laugh along with GNU - runn1ng
http://www.gnu.org/fun/humor.html
======
jfaucett
First time I've ever seen this page and I've spent a fair amount of time
scrolling through the gnu site over the years. The definitions are great
though, these were my favorits:

Balderdash (n.) A rapidly receding hairline.

Abdicate (v.) To give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach.

Lymph (v.) To walk with a lisp.

